# Complimentoni a fedeliallalinea

## cerri

Ops, scusate, all'INGEGNERE fedeliallalinea.  :Cool:   :Cool: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *cerri wrote:*   

> Ops, scusate, all'INGEGNERE fedeliallalinea.  

 

 :Embarassed:   :Embarassed: 

----------

## Samos87

 :Shocked: 

Complimenti anche da parte mia Ing. fedeliallalinea   :Cool:   :Wink: 

 :Exclamation: 

----------

## demone

COMPLIMENTI VIVISSIMI ANCHE DA ME 

----------

## Ginko

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  *cerri wrote:*   Ops, scusate, all'INGEGNERE fedeliallalinea.   
> 
>  

 

Ehm per questo genere di cose c'e' solo una terapia  :Smile: 

Complimenti!

--Gianluca

----------

## augustus

Complimenti anche da parte mia!   :Smile: 

----------

## Sparker

Complimentoni!!!!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Aleksandra

un hip hip URRAAAAAA' per fedeliallalinea!!!

 :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## comio

Auguri!

----------

## codadilupo

 *cerri wrote:*   

> Ops, scusate, all'INGEGNERE fedeliallalinea.  

 

Anvedi ! Dotto', nun'e' che mo' ce snobbi, eh ?

Ricordati degli amici  :Wink: 

Potrei festeggiarti con una barzelletta sugli ingegneri informatici... ma ti risparmio  :Wink: 

Complimenti,

Coda

----------

## whitenoise

Congratulazioni!

----------

## Xevion84

complimenti anche da parte mia ^__^  :Razz: 

----------

## neon

Wow dovremmo sostituire quella lamerata di l33t con un bell'ing.   :Very Happy: 

Congratulazionamentazioni!!!

----------

## hellraiser

Quando OFFRI A BERE ????

 :Twisted Evil: 

$ echo "Auguri" > /proc/ing.fedeliallalinea

----------

## GhePeU

congratulazioni!

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *hellraiser wrote:*   

> Quando OFFRI A BERE ????
> 
> $ echo "Auguri" > /proc/ing.fedeliallalinea

 

A venezia   :Very Happy:  .

----------

## so

Complimenti

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> Anvedi ! Dotto', nun'e' che mo' ce snobbi, eh ?
> 
> Ricordati degli amici 

 

Questo mai. Mi trovo troppo bene in questo forum. E poi gli amici non

si scordano mai.

----------

## stuart

Complimenti!!!

----------

## shev

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  *hellraiser wrote:*   Quando OFFRI A BERE ????
> 
> $ echo "Auguri" > /proc/ing.fedeliallalinea 
> 
> A venezia   .

 

Attento perchè io non me ne dimentico  :Wink: 

Complimenti vivissimi (spero di poter aggiungere presto "collega")  :Very Happy: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Shev wrote:*   

> Attento perchè io non me ne dimentico 

 

Tranquillo mantengo la parola. 

Comunque ringrazio tutti per i complimenti sono stati apprezzati

moltissimo.

----------

## almafer

e complimenti anche da parte mia  :Very Happy: 

----------

## hellraiser

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  *hellraiser wrote:*   Quando OFFRI A BERE ????
> 
> $ echo "Auguri" > /proc/ing.fedeliallalinea 
> 
> A venezia   .

 

spero di poterci essere a Venezia...

 :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## DuDe

Ce tocca der lei? DOTT. ING. Gran LUP.MAN. fedeliallalinea! 

AUGURI!

----------

## zoto

Anche da parte mia, auguri.

Lk

----------

## paolo

Congratulazioni doc!

Spero di diventare Suo collega a breve (3 anni?)  :Razz: 

Ancora congratulazioni.

(Non vedo l'ora di ubriacarmi a Sue spese a Venezia  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  )

Paolo

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *paolo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> (Non vedo l'ora di ubriacarmi a Sue spese a Venezia    )

 

Ue Ue... io ho detto che pago da bere non una ubriacatura   :Very Happy:  .

----------

## babalinux

molte congratulazioni e ... auguri a quelli che ti capiteranno "sotto"  :Wink: .

cheers,

baba  :Smile:   :Cool: 

----------

## cerri

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Ue Ue... io ho detto che pago da bere non una ubriacatura   .

 

Ok.

Allora ritiriamo tutti i complimenti a fedeliallalinea.

----------

## bld

beh  :Razz:  che dire.. complimenti!

----------

## hellraiser

 *cerri wrote:*   

>  *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   Ue Ue... io ho detto che pago da bere non una ubriacatura   . 
> 
> Ok.
> 
> Allora ritiriamo tutti i complimenti a fedeliallalinea.

 

mi associo a cerry   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Benve

arrivo in ritardo... Complimentosissimissimissimi

----------

## cl1ck

Penso che le congratulazioni ve le abbiano gia' fatti in tanti, anzi forse in troppi...

beh, allora non posso che accodarmi anche io alla lunga lista!!!

Congratulazioni Dott.Ing.Fedeliallalinea

 :Wink:   :Mr. Green:   :Wink: 

----------

## _Echelon_

Complimentoniiiiiiiiiiiii !!!

(ihihih sono anche io su quella strada, speriamo bene, ho iniziato ora  :Razz: )

Ancora complimenti !!

----------

## Alakhai

Mi associo al mio compagno di corso Echelon

----------

## BlueRaven

Indovina un po'? COMPLIMENTI!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## bubble27

A U G U R I  !!! Fede opsss Ing. Fedeliallalinea ....  :Wink: 

----------

## morellik

GLi ultimo saranno i primi.....  :Shocked: 

e per dire una frase non comune o scontata: complimenti!!   :Very Happy: 

Ciauz

morellik

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:  Grazie ancora a tutti non so che dirvi d'altro.

----------

## shev

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>    Grazie ancora a tutti non so che dirvi d'altro.

 

Non dire nulla, prepara il mutuo per offrirci da bere a Venezia  :Laughing: 

----------

## cerri

E sopratutto guarda il mio post sopra...

...mi sa che ti conveniva non diventare ING!!!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## paolo

Vabbè dai, organizza 'sto rave-party a Venezia  :Very Happy: 

Paolo

----------

## leon_73

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  *hellraiser wrote:*   Quando OFFRI A BERE ????
> 
> $ echo "Auguri" > /proc/ing.fedeliallalinea 
> 
> A venezia   .

 

Ecco un altro motivo per non mancare!!!  :Laughing: 

...e comunque complimentoni  :Smile: 

----------

## darksides

COMPLIMENTONI davvero!!!!

Anche se non ci si conosce molto...

----------

## Legolas80

Auguroni Fede!!!!

Spero di raggiungerti presto   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## JohnT.Clark

Eheheh arrivo anch'io..n po in ritardo cmq   :Rolling Eyes: 

AuguryyyyyyyyyyyY   :Mr. Green: 

P.S. adesso che sei ingegniere ho un motivo in più x stressarti visto che sei uno dei tanti che mi risolvono le gabole colla gentoooooooooo hihihihihihi  :Mr. Green:   :Mr. Green: 

----------

## Panda

Anche se sono un po' in ritardo ti faccio i miei piu' sincerti AUGURI   :Wink: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Non manchero' a pagare da bere dev ancora festeggiare come si deve....

----------

